# 2 barrel intake? 1.8l 8v



## mak92vwjetta (Jun 20, 2012)

im looking for info on a diy carb set up i want to go with a 2 barrel on my 1.8 looking for the best and not to spendy route with this


----------



## mak92vwjetta (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheapest route, do'nt swap to carbs  Seriously you may find yourself dropping quite a bit of cash on new hardware. The most cost effective route would be to find a carb and manifold second hand. I found a 2 barrel holley carb and manifold for 250 shipped on here. I would seriously consider browsing ebay for a carb if I was going super cheap. You can find carbs in need of a rebuild for less than $100. The manifold you will need to source somewhere else. They can run anywhere from $50 to $75. Do your Homework on Carbs before you swap and you shouldnt have too many issues.


----------



## mak92vwjetta (Jun 20, 2012)

probly the best idea but i am wanting to convert my dialy to a carb instead of efi so just looking for info, i swear someone i talked to over the winter said he was using a 1.6 tdi intake on his carb'd mk2 but im not sure if it was modified :banghead:


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Find a weber carb and manifold and you should be golden. Be careful though. There are 2 vw weber manifolds from vw. One was a single barrel weber manifold and the other was set up to bolt on the 2barrel. If you are REALLY averse to risk you might be better off dropping the $500 for the redline weber progressive carb and manifold kit.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

mak92vwjetta said:


> probly the best idea but i am wanting to convert my dialy to a carb instead of efi so just looking for info, i swear someone i talked to over the winter said he was using a 1.6 tdi intake on his carb'd mk2 but im not sure if it was modified :banghead:


 first off, a 1.6TDI doesnt exist.. its just an indirect injected turbo diesel.. TDI engines are direct injection.. 

but no, he didnt use carbs on a 1.6TD manifold either.. 

why do you want carbs soo bad? it likely wont get as good of mileage, and you will have to tune your car with the changing seasons.. 

i wouldnt go to carb swaps unless you REALLY know what you are doing, and are VERY familiar with carbs, and how to tune them..


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

with manifold:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rabbit-S...agen|Model:Rabbit&hash=item3f21344962&vxp=mtr

without manifold if you can find older VW manifold (but uses adapter plate):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rabbit-S...agen|Model:Rabbit&hash=item3f0eaa9bda&vxp=mtr

You can get just the manifold and find a used carb, but if you count the time to rebuild the carb, just buy a new one and save yourself some headaches.


----------



## mak92vwjetta (Jun 20, 2012)

correction the guy i talked with used a intake from a 1.6 out of a early rabbit and a adapter plate to run his carb set up witch is what im looking into i have ran into problems with the fuel injectoin system several times and frankly im tired of it so im planning to go with something a little simpler even if it does cost me a little money now to save me from trouble in the long run plus i love the way carbed 8v look alot neater engine bay in my opinoin thanks for all the info so far


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you sure the guy did'nt use the a carb intake from a 1.6 gas rabbit? Even if he did use this intake you will have a hell of a time with making that setup work correctly.


----------



## mak92vwjetta (Jun 20, 2012)

he wasnt very spacific to be honest and he is taking for ever to reply to my q's so but im gessin ur right on


----------

